# les anciens Mac bons pour la casse ?????



## sconie (18 Novembre 2014)

J'ai remis un vieux eMac en service pour voir ce que ça donnerait mais on ne peut pratiquement plus rien faire. Regarder un peu youtube. On ne peut rien regarder en direct, pas lire les videos sur FB ou ailleurs, à chaque fois la dernière version de FlashPlayer est exigée mais malheureusement incompatible pour les anciens modeles de Mac. Ne sont-ils plus bons qu'à être jetés ? 
Ou y a -t-il tout de même un moyen de les ré-utiliser sur internet. Pour le reste tout dure tellement longtemps qu'en fait le seul intérêt de ces anciens Mac se limiteraient à internet qui helas leur est aussi interdit à cause de FlashPlayer... est-ce bien cela ? :mouais:


----------



## lpl (19 Novembre 2014)

http://www.floodgap.com/software/tenfourfox/

tenfourfox mais y a pas flash


----------



## Sly54 (19 Novembre 2014)

Quand je pense que je mets des trucs sur mes Macs pour _bloquer_ Flash


----------



## lpl (19 Novembre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Quand je pense que je mets des trucs sur mes Macs pour _bloquer_ Flash




Comme quoi ...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2014)

> Quand je pense que je mets des trucs sur mes Macs pour _bloquer_ Flash&#8230;


et qu'il y a le flash bidouillé pour les anciens OS
( ne marche pas avec tenfourfox, mais avec d'autres)

par ailleurs il existe
*des tonnes d'utilisations d'ordis  hors  web
bureautique, traitement de données  , centrale pour fichiers  audio video etc etc

*des OS linux qui peuvent etre de bonnes alternatives

*des utilisations alternatives comme transformer un vieil ordi en serveur perso

tout ca est déjà évoqué en archives ce qui implique de faire une recherche...


----------



## sconie (19 Novembre 2014)

lpl a dit:


> http://www.floodgap.com/software/tenfourfox/
> 
> tenfourfox mais y a pas flash



oui je sais, je l'ai déja installé mais la différence est minime 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h07 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> et qu'il y a le flash bidouillé pour les anciens OS
> ( ne marche pas avec tenfourfox, mais avec d'autres)


le flash bidouillé c'est quoi ? et d'autres c'est à dire ? safari etc....


----------



## Invité (19 Novembre 2014)

sconie a dit:


> le flash bidouillé c'est quoi ? et d'autres c'est à dire ? safari etc....



http://lowendmac.com/2013/flash-11-hack-for-powerpc-updated-to-11-7/


----------



## sconie (19 Novembre 2014)

bon ça y est j'ai trouvé pour le flash bidouillé : http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/powermac-ppc-flashplayer-11-cest-possible-1220448.html
ça a l'air de marcher mais on me demande la nouvelle version de Firefox maintenant et je n'ai pas trouvé pour TenFourFox dans la liste "about:config" le "tenfourfox.plugins.enabled"..


----------



## lpl (25 Novembre 2014)

Voici mon nouveau mac Mac Mini G4 1.42 Ghz overclocker à 1,58 Ghz par mes soins.

http://forums.macg.co/membres/lpl-albums-overclock-mac-mini-g4-1-42ghz-image22806-image-1-a.png


----------



## claude72 (25 Novembre 2014)

sconie a dit:


> bon ça y est j'ai trouvé pour le flash bidouillé : http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/powermac-ppc-flashplayer-11-cest-possible-1220448.html...
> (...)
> ...et je n'ai pas trouvé pour TenFourFox dans la liste "about:config" le "tenfourfox.plugins.enabled"..


La réponse est dans la discussion dont tu donnes le lien !!!


----------



## Tiki10 (30 Décembre 2014)

Salut,

TenFourFox a la possibilité d'envoyer un lien YouTube à MacTubes. 
Et hop, un problème de réglé 

Tiki


----------

